# Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????



## Freelander (1. September 2005)

Ich habe ein 4,05m Terhi-Boot. Ich habe mir die Tage einen Steuerstand besorgt, den er nachträglich einbauen möchte. 

*Die ersten FRAGEN: *
Hat jemand von euch so etwas schon einmal gemacht und kann Schützenhilfe geben??? Der Rumpf ist V-förmig und ich  möchte den Steuerstand ganz klar auf Waage bringen. Womit sollte man das am besten machen? Holz zieht ja Feuchtigkeit! Kann man den Steuerstand und den Gashebel ohne weiteres in die Wände schrauben oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten??? Das Boot ist zwar doppelwandig, aber lieber noch mal nachfragen! Gibt es beim Transport Probleme, z.B. Einreissen der Bohrungen (Aussreissen der Schrauben usw.)? 

*Noch ne FRAGE:* 
Gibt es irgendwo Anleitungen für den Einbau der Fernschaltung am Aussenbordmotor. Was muss man beachten? Hat jemand evtl. Foto´s? Ich werde morgen auch mal Fotos vom Boot und vom Steuerstand hier nachträglich einfügen, damit ihr euch auch mal ein Bild machen könnt!!! 

*3. FRAGE:*
OOOOODER gibt es jemanden hier unter uns, der sowas einbauen kann??? Jau 1000 Fragen, aber auf die brauchen wir auch Antworten. So Männers haut in die Tasten..... Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!!!!!!
Gruß Marc#c


----------



## detlefb (1. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Öhhhmmmm
welchen Stoff hab ihr denn geraucht |bla:  |bla: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59945

da steht das gleiche, es ist echt fraglich ob mehr Threads me(h)r Anworten bringen. 
Manche Dinge brauchen auch im sonst schnellen AB ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Mensch Detlef halt doch mal die Füsse still   . Du hast mich letztens schon mal ein wenig angeritten, weil ich die Suchfunktion nicht benutzt habe.... Manchmal denke ich, dass Du hier der Sheriff bist :q Ich hab einen Mod gebeten, das Dingen zu verschubsen, ist aber leider noch nicht geschehen und da mein Bruder schnellstens Infos braucht, hat er das mal selbst gemacht. Wo ist jetzt Dein Prob..... ? Gib bitte lieber hilfreiche Tipps #6. Ich weiß zwar nicht, welchen Stoff Du rauchst, aber sowas kannst Du Dir klemmen. Ich bring Dir gegenüber solche Sprüche auch nicht ok??? :m:m:m


----------



## basswalt (1. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

das verändern des original zustandes eines bootes ist immer so eine sache. an deiner stelle würde ich einen bootsbauer um rat fragen. oder mal bei einem boot dieser art schauen wie das gemacht ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*



			
				basswalt schrieb:
			
		

> das verändern des original zustandes eines bootes ist immer so eine sache. an deiner stelle würde ich einen bootsbauer um rat fragen. oder mal bei einem boot dieser art schauen wie das gemacht ist.



Also sollte man sich bei so einem Unterfangen doch lieber Profis ranholen?


----------



## Freelander (3. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhhmmmm
> welchen Stoff hab ihr denn geraucht |bla: |bla:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59945
> ...


 
Hast Du auch hilfreiche Tipp´s,oder wolltest Du einfach nur eine oberschlaue Bemerkung von dir geben?|kopfkrat 
Rauch Du lieber nicht soviel!!!Muhaaaaaaa:g 

Gruß 
Freelander


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> IHolz zieht ja Feuchtigkeit!



wasserdicht verleimtes Holz nicht ;-) 
entweder würd ich unten halt ne Holplatte reinbasteln an die ich den Steuerstand schrauben würde, oder ich würde mir nen Bügel basteln wue es sie für Schlauchboote gibt.....quasi ein auf der Seite stehendes L ... den Fuß unten im "V" befestigen und dann an der Bordwand anschrauben ... |kopfkrat
soviel zu meiner Theorie - geplant hab ich auch schon immer für mein Boot, aber  noch nix inne Praxis umgesetzt...


----------



## aal-andy (3. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Ich selber habe ein GFK Boot und habe alle Ausbauarbeiten ausschließlich mit Siebdruckplatten gemacht. Diese habe ich dann angeschliffen und zuerst mit einer Kunststofffarbe, und danach mit hochwertigen Bootslack lackiert. Hält bombig und ist absolut unempfindlich gegen Wasser. Für den Schalthebel habe ich ebenfalls eine dickere Siebdruckplatte (vorgebohrt) an die Bordinnenwand geschraubt, zwischen Platte und Bordwand habe ich Sickerflex zur Abdichtung benutzt. Bei der Fernschaltung solltest du am Außenborder darauf achten, bevor du die Züge am Außenborder befestigst eine Art Schleife zu legen (d.h ausreichendlange Züge benutzen), damit du während des Lenkens auch genügend Spiel hast. Hoffe ich konnte Dir soweit helfen, Ahoi & Petri Heil.


----------



## Freelander (3. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Hallo Leute!

Danke für eure Tipp´s.
Ich habe mir heute schon mal ein paar Aluhalter besorgt,darauf will ich mir eine Kunststoffplatte schrauben und darauf dann den Steuerstand,das müßte eigentlich funktionieren.Ich hoffe nur das die Schrauben auch die Halter im Bootskörper  halten,zusätzlich werde ich die Halter dann vekleben.

Fragen:
Ich will mir noch ein Lenkrad mit Lenkzug bestellen,ausgemessen habe ich 2,39m an meinem Boot.
Bestellen könnte ich 2,44m oder 2,72m.
meine befürchtung ist jetzt das der 2,72er zu lang ist weil er dann quasi eine Schlaufe bilden würde.
Oder braucht das Lenkkabel auch soviel Spiel?

Beim 2,44er hätte es 5cm Spiel und würde dann gerade entlang der Bootswand bis zum Motor hin liegen.
Würde das mehr Sinn machen,da ich dann keine Schlaufenbildung hätte oder es nicht durchhängen würde?

Kann Aal Andy mir nochmal erklären was eine Siebdruckplatte ist und wo ich soetwas herbekomme?

Wie schwierig ist die Einstellung der Fernschaltung am Motor und was muß man da beachten?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.
Gruß Marc|wavey:


----------



## aal-andy (3. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Aal Andy mir nochmal erklären was eine Siebdruckplatte ist und wo ich soetwas herbekomme?Gruß Marc|wavey:


 
Kann er !!

Siebdruckplatten bekommst du im Baumarkt in der Holzabteilung, auch direkt auf Maß geschnitten. Sind mit Harz verklebt, sehr robust und widerstandsfähig gegen Wasser, Öl, Benzin uvm...

Nimm den Lenkzug ruhig länger, kann am Lenkrad ruhig eine Schlaufe bilden, ist bei mir auch.

Beim verkleben des Steuerstandes solltest du auf jeden Fall "Sikaflex" nehmen, gibt es zum verkleben und abdichten, ist zwar etwas teurer als Silikon aber das Zeug für den Bootsbau schlechthin, lässt sich auch überlackieren. Habe fast alles im Internet gekauft: www.schwenckner.de und www.awniemeyer.de Gruß Andy


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Danke Andy!|wavey: 

Dann werde ich mal am Mittwoch in den Baumarkt toben und mal schauen was die mir da so an Siebdruckplatten anbieten können.
Das mit dem Sikaflex werde ich auf jeden Fall machen,AW-Niemeyer gibt es in Lübeck und ist nicht weit weg von uns,da werde ich dann mal das Zeug kaufen.#6 

Aber das mit der Schlaufe vom Lenkzug wäre dann fast 30cm.Meinst Du das,dass wirklich nicht zu lang ist?Ich meine stört das nicht im Lenkverhalten,wenn in dem Seil eine Schlaufe ist?#c 
Wieviel länger ist das Seil den bei Dir?

Gruß Marc


----------



## aal-andy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Der Lenkzug kommt seitlich an der Bordwand etwas unterhalb des Lenkrades im Steuerstand an und wird von unten in die Rückplatte des Lenkrades eingeführt, d.h ich habe praktisch unterhalb der Einführung eine U-Schlaufe, diese hat eine Länge von gut 60cm. Ahoi....


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Soooo Marc ist beruflich unterwegs und kommt am Di wieder. Danke schon einmal im Namen von Marc an Andy#6#6#6.... Er wird sich die Tage dann hier wieder melden.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (4. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

die lenkung lieber zu lang ( macht nix!) als zu kurz.. 

bei meinem boot sind die beiden kabel der fernschaltung ca. 1,5 meter zu lang. da hab ich eine große schlaufe gelegt und diese an der bordwand mit zwei schellen angeschraubt. geht trotzdem leicht zu bedienen. die fernschaltung brauchst du bloß ohne scharfe knicke zu verlegen und genug spiel für die drehung des motors zu lassen. die schaltbox selber wird simpel mit zwei schrauben am steuerstand befestigt.wenn die fernschaltung gebraucht ist, häng sie auf und lass reichlich öl reinsickern. dann hast du lange ruhe mit klemmenden zügen.
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Freelander (6. September 2005)

*AW: Steuerstand einbauen aber wie????*

Danke Jungs!

Eure Tipp´s helfen mir wirklich weiter.#6 
Ich habe jetzt die Siebdruckplatten und das Sikoflex, leider das Verkehrte,muß ich Morgen noch mal tauschen.Der Verkäufer hat mir das Falsche mitgegeben und das ist mir leider erst Zuhause aufgefallen.#d 
Ich werde mir dann jetzt mal das Lenkrad mit dem längeren Lenkzug bestellen und am Wochenende schon mal mit dem Einbau vom Steuerstand beginnen.
Ich werde mich dann wieder hier im Board melden und davon berichten,ob soweit alles geklappt hat.
Vielen Dank schon mal,bis hierhin!
Gruß Marc|wavey:


----------

